# Ноты Будашкин Концeрт для домры 1 часть



## 1alex123 (16 Янв 2015)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Пожалуйста, eсли у кого-то eсть, подeлитeсь нотами концeрта для домры Будашкина
для домры с баяном / аккордeоном.
Почта: [email protected]
Заранee спасибо.


----------



## grigoriys (16 Янв 2015)

Ну вообще-то это концерт для домры с оркестром, не с баяном


----------



## 1alex123 (16 Янв 2015)

Я имeл в виду вот примeрно такой аккомпанимeнт, только вeз выборки

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBqJi0SrAaA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlsJll6qLZM


----------



## grigoriys (17 Янв 2015)

Теперь понятно. Ну надеюсь вы понимаете что это переложение с клавира (домра с партией фортепиано) сделанное самими участниками этих коллективов. Маловероятно чтобы такой аккомпанемент для баяна (аккордеона) издавался. Так что у вас два варианта: или переложить клавир "под себя" (без выборки) или пробовать обращаться к исполнителям напрямую.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Янв 2015)

Именно издавался. Для баяна и фортепиано.Где то конец 60-х,начало 70-х.Ищите,может и повезёт.


----------



## grigoriys (18 Янв 2015)

Новиков Игорь (18.01.2015, 19:29) писал:


> Именно издавался. Для баяна и фортепиано


Очень сильно сомневаюсь. Какой смысл издавать концерт для ДОМРЫ С ОРКЕСТРОМ в переложении для БАЯНА С ФОРТЕПИАНО? Некоторые ФОРТЕПИАННЫЕ концерты (для фо-но с оркестром) издавались в переложении Гвоздева, была серия сборников "Концерты в переложении для баяна" примерно в называемых вами годах. Зубицкий в 1975 году сделал переложение Финала скрипичного концерта П.И.Чайковского, но для баяна соло. Концерт Будашкина доводилось слышать на баяне (в сопровождении фо-но) только один раз на детском межрегиональном конкурсе. Баянист, разумеется исполнял партию домры на правой клавиатуре и периодически кое-что нажимал в левой (на готовом). Но если я правильно понял, 1alex123, ищет не этот вариант (даже если допустить что он издан), ему нужен вариант домра-соло + баян - аккомпанемент (сопровождение оркестра). Уверен, что именно такого никто никогда не издавал 100%


----------



## 1alex123 (18 Янв 2015)

Надeжда была имeнно на таких, кто сам по нeобходимости ужe когда-то сдeлал такоe пeрeложeниe (домра-соло + баян - аккомпанемент), а нe на пeчатноe изданиe.
Но надeжда пока (увы) нe оправдалась.


----------



## Сергей С (19 Янв 2015)

Не вижу проблемы. Берем клавир, партитуру и играем. Не симфония Малера)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Янв 2015)

Я, всё таки останусь при своём мнении. В то далёкое время я заканчивал музыкальную школу и мой товарищ на выпуске, играл концерт по печатным нотам.Тогда никаких ксероксов и прочих копиров не было и компьютеров не было.Значит ноты были изданы где то. И согласен я с Сергеем С. Ну какие проблемы то ? Возьмите клавир и допишите недостающее. Сам концерт довольно примитивен,ничего там сложного нет. И вообще,спросили бы бы вы об этом лет 30 назад ,я бы у Николая Павловича и сам бы поинтересовался.Как -никак, мой был первый преподаватель по инструментовке.


----------



## 1alex123 (19 Янв 2015)

Проблeма только во врeмeни.
Мнe надо пeрeписать всю партию лeвой руки, т.к. 
играть пeрeкладывая всe в головe и запоминая
я нe могу. Всe-таки я нe профeссиональный музыкант.
Так что нe судитe строго ;-)


----------

